# 2000 A33 Transmission problems



## mamoo (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi...

I am having problems with my transmission. the car has 33000 km on it. the transmission intermittently seems to 'disengage' when the car has been driving for more than 30 mins or so. if driving on the highway this will happen and pressing the gas only revs the car. But in traffic it will stick in one gear.

If i stop and put the car in neutral of park for a couple mins it works fine again for a while.

When the car is scanned it shows no problems.

The car was bought in singapore.


Any help will be greatly appreciated in solving this problem.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

mamoo said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am having problems with my transmission. the car has 33000 km on it. the transmission intermittently seems to 'disengage' when the car has been driving for more than 30 mins or so. if driving on the highway this will happen and pressing the gas only revs the car. But in traffic it will stick in one gear.
> 
> ...


Try punching it of the line. If it revs up or slips before changing into 2nd then your tranny is slipping and needs to be rebuilt. This is a very common problem. Most guy do a aftermarket tranny cooler and upgraded VB to avoid this problem.
The factory tranny has a lag between gears so that you don't feel it change gears. But under heavy acceleration it damages the tranny.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*TRY THIS*



mamoo said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am having problems with my transmission. the car has 33000 km on it. the transmission intermittently seems to 'disengage' when the car has been driving for more than 30 mins or so. if driving on the highway this will happen and pressing the gas only revs the car. But in traffic it will stick in one gear.
> 
> ...


trying reving slowly up a steep hill and see how it travels..if it doesn;t go then your trans is done. but if it accelerates fine then it should be ok..maybe try fuel injection cleaners or take it to your nearest nissan dealership


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm on my third trans if that gives you any indicator as to the quality (73k miles)


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

i just changed the trans fluid and it went back to normal.


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

my gearbox is being rebuilt at the moment 66,000km... was doing something similar, sounds like its on the way out..


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

mamoo said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am having problems with my transmission. the car has 33000 km on it. the transmission intermittently seems to 'disengage' when the car has been driving for more than 30 mins or so. if driving on the highway this will happen and pressing the gas only revs the car. But in traffic it will stick in one gear.
> 
> ...


definately seems like your transmission is about to go. same happened with a previous car that ended up seizing on the highway. if you high-rev your transmission often, it will generally be an indicator that your transmission will fail sooner or later. try driving your car up a steep hill as pathfound1 recommended.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

WTF?

step number one is to check the trans fluid level and condition.
If it's low, fill it up. If it's not bright red and sweet smelling, then change it. if it's got a brown tint to it at all or smells burned, then it's worn out and needs replaced.


----------



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

i recently had to buy a 2nd reconditioned tranny, mine collapsed... nissan wanted $7500 to fix it


----------

